# Edge Zero Bridge Action.



## Alphanumeric (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi guys,

more specifically its the Edge zero ZPS3 'zero point' version.

do any of you guys have any experience with an Ibanez with this bridge, most of the RGD prestige's come with this and I have the RGD2120z prestige, 

cannot for the life of me figure out how to lower the action, I usually get my tech to set them up but I'm recording at the moment and changing strings every song. I'm know how to the standard Edge 3 trems, hard ends, Gibraltar pro bridges, but this is the most complicated system I've seen, and I don't want to screw it up.

Thanks!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 19, 2013)

You'll have to loosen the smaller allen bolt (I think it's 1mm) within the bridge post holes before lowering the bridge posts themselves (3mm allen wrench, I believe).


----------



## Alphanumeric (Jul 19, 2013)

BigPhi84 said:


> You'll have to loosen the smaller allen bolt (I think it's 1mm) within the bridge post holes before lowering the bridge posts themselves (3mm allen wrench, I believe).



The bridge posts either side of the strings, loosen the bolt within them before the actual posts to lower action?







As in these?


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hmmm, I just checked two of my guitars with Edge Zero bridges, a JCRG20126 and an RGA420Z. The j.custom has the locking studs in the bridge posts, the RGA420Z does not.  I wonder why...

Anyhow, the easiest way to find out whether your guitar has the locking pin or not is to stick a 2mm allen wrench into the small hole of the bridge post and turn the wrench clockwise. If the 2mm allen wrench "catches" after a few turns and feels like it is tightening something, then it has the locking studs. If you turn it clockwise forever and nothing happens, then your guitar most likely doesn't have the locking studs and you are good to proceed with the next step.

Take a 3mm allen wrench and stick it in the bridge post hole. Turn the wrench clockwise to lower the bridge. Try a half-turn on each post first and then play your guitar to feel how the change has affected the action. You may have to repeat this step a couple times to get your ideal height. If your bridge posts "bottoms out" and you are still unhappy with the height of the action, you'll have to shim the neck to lower the action further.

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 19, 2013)

Edge-Zero II bridge w/ZPS3Fe stud lock mechanism / tremolo adjustments - Technical Support - Ibanez Forum


Also, reading up a little more on the subject, it seems like Ibanez started adding the locking studs to post-2011 guitars, but they came in the case with the tools and you'd have to install them yourself. My j.custom says otherwise though. Still confused...


----------



## Alphanumeric (Jul 20, 2013)

BigPhi84 said:


> If the 2mm allen wrench "catches" after a few turns and feels like it is tightening something, then it has the locking studs. If you turn it clockwise forever and nothing happens, then your guitar most likely doesn't have the locking studs and you are good to proceed with the next step.
> 
> Take a 3mm allen wrench and stick it in the bridge post hole. Turn the wrench clockwise to lower the bridge. Try a half-turn on each post first and then play your guitar to feel how the change has affected the action.



I tried with the 2mm and it did feel as though it caught something, turned clockwise, a lot, and nothing happened, bridge stayed where it was, or am I supposed to turn it clockwise with the 2mm and then use the 3mm one?


----------



## FruitCakeRonin (Jul 20, 2013)

The turning clockwise with the 2mm is done to "un-lock" the locking studs I believe. Then you use the 3mm to raise and lower the action. If you keep turning the 2mm without anything happening, then there is no lucking stud and you dont have to worry about that. I have an RG1570z and I was a bit confused about this at first too.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 20, 2013)

Just use the 3mm allen wrench then. Turn clockwise to lower the action.


----------



## Alphanumeric (Jul 20, 2013)

FruitCakeRonin said:


> I have an RG1570z and I was a bit confused about this at first too.



Thanks too!

If I could I would just have two of my favourite guitars without a trem, I by Ibanez premium/prestige for the combination of the look/body/neck/decent stock pups, and not a damn trem. I wish they would do a hard tail version of all of them because they are so damn simple they are almost as good as locking systems tuning stability, in my expirience the majortity use a trem because 1. the guitar they wanted just had to have it on, 2. tuning stability, hardly anyone buys a guitar for the trem to do circus tricks.

This is why I love my rga121 and premium 721rw, they are so simple, this thing for action, this for intonation, done.


----------

